# my first display!!



## GeorgiaVol (May 19, 2008)

I finally got to put up my first display for the bottles I have dug up!!  I know it is nothing fancy, but I was surprised to find out how many bottles I have, now that I can see them all in one spot.  I have collected all of these over the last couple of months.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 19, 2008)

close-ups:


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 19, 2008)

more:


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 19, 2008)

i still need to clean some up, and some are in not-so-grat shape:


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 20, 2008)

Those statues are from my wife's collection.  She collects those.  They are all from the late 60s to the late 70s.  She has over 100 of them!!


----------



## capsoda (May 20, 2008)

Looks like you are off to a good start Matt.


----------



## glass man (May 20, 2008)

LOVE IT ALL! I ALSO LOVE THE FIGURES SHOWING HOW MUCH THEY LOVE YOU! COOL!


----------



## madpaddla (May 20, 2008)

GeorgiaVol:

 Excellent display and nice pics.  The statues are a nice touch.  As glassman said, Shows how much they love you or the bottles [][][]  Great Stuff
 Madpaddla


----------



## aridice53 (May 22, 2008)

Great Job!!!!!
 I like it!!!!!


----------



## miker31567 (May 28, 2008)

Way to go Matt !!! Kinda looks like sut'm I'm working on. Soon as I am finished setting it up I will post some pics.


----------



## miker31567 (May 29, 2008)

Sorry about the dirty bottles, I was just excited to get em on here I couldn't ewait to clean them. hehe..These are from my first and second finds.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 29, 2008)

I know how you feel!!  Several of the ones I have up are still pretty dirty.  Every now and then I pull one down to clean it, and then get in trouble for not putting it back in the same spot[8D]


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 29, 2008)

thought I would add a few of my wifes statues.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 29, 2008)

more


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 29, 2008)

more


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 29, 2008)

alright, thats it.  Thanks for looking, and thanks for all the kind comments!


----------

